# better late then never 11/9/09



## 91AK250

we finally got some snow here in town, about 4.5" at my house. that i'm very happy about.

the bad news is the truck isnt runnign right, i think i got some bad gas or water in the gas i gotta figure that one out. so i was only able to do 2 drives before it was running so bad i limped home.

but heres some pics anyhow of the snow and such, hopfully some actual plowing pics once shes 100% again.

sunday night


















8am this morning as the sun was coming up and the sky clearing.


----------



## grandview

You really need to stop posting those pictures. I'm getting cold just sitting here!


----------



## tmf lawn care

ussmileyflag i got no snow here in new jersey. it like 70 here


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

thats at 8am?

i think id go crazy if it was dark @ 8am!


----------



## 91AK250

yup we're loosing so much light right now.

its dark when i go to work and dark when i get off at 4:30pm 

we have not seen anymore snow since this event, it got really cold (-10 to -20) and hasnt warmed up a whole lot. they say this weekend we may see somthing. 

i got the truck running well so i'm happy about that, i'm all ready for the real snow!


----------



## dieseld

You should take that 91 to that chevy dealer where you shot those pics and trade it in on a new one!


----------



## 91AK250

chevy dealer? thats my work, we do flat beds, plows..ect

trade it in? why the hell would i trade it in? its a perfectly good truck with 65k miles, new paint, bunch of upgrades. i use it for hauling trash in the summer and plowing in the winter..and if i was to trade on anything which i wouldnt...it would be on a real truck. a ford, thanks!


----------



## gkm

how about start sending some of that cold & snow to the east coast on the lower 48


----------



## 91AK250

we got a storm in tonight, was supposed to be 1-3" but turned into 6" pretty quick.

so far this season i've had a few kinks to work out, first it was a loose plug wire. then tonight in the middle of a driveway the plow solenoid died on me..leaving me scratching my head wtf was i gonna do at midnight on the day before thanksgiving. so i put my thinking cap on and grabed a starter solenoid off one of my parts trucks and bam i was back in action!! finished up the drive and then did my own before going to bed.

so heres some pics of the progression of the night.

i just ran about 10 miles round trip w/my excursion and this is what the back looked like haha









it was coming down pretty good, kinda hard to tell in the pics tho









got home and started up the truck and the other car/trucks because they would have to be moved.









i got to work


----------



## 91AK250

the new beacons and rear work lights did there job and i'm very happy with them.









getting some piles, not very big but getting there









the banks in my driveway are allready getting to the height of the plow


----------



## Stik208

I think you posted before but I cannot recall, what are the leds above the mirror? Question dos, your running rought was due to a loose plug wire?


----------



## mike psd

looking good man ! its nice having work lights when working in country


----------



## 91AK250

the LED's are some ebay specials i got in '07..i have been pleasently surprised by them..they are pretty bright and work well. for $100 they were well worth it IMO.

yeah the misfire was a loose plug wire, it was barly on there. i checked them all and did some other maint at the same time to hopfully insure no other issues with the truck this season.

yes the work lights make all the differance!


----------



## thesnowman269

the more pictures of your truck i see the more i love that color


----------



## 91AK250

we got hit with another 10" oh HEAVY NASTY WET snow yesterday..i had that stuff i must say!

i hate even more the mud tires i have on the truck, i'm looking for some good used studded snow tires now since some of the drives i do poses a huge possibly of gettig stuck badly.

otherwise the poor truck worked great today..took a hell of a beating and never whined one bit i was rather poud of the old girl.

anyhow on with the pictures.

what i woke up to at 8am









my poor truck had to sit outside since my dad wanted his truck in the garage because he went shopping at 3:30am for black friday lol









i back dragged the main parking area of my driveway and headed out to do my customers drives.









roads have not really been plowed since either of these stroms due to the holiday so they were alittle messy


----------



## 91AK250

my grandmas house


----------



## 91AK250

before









after


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## 06HD BOSS

great pics man! im jealous.

that last pic is awesome, would make a good screen saver


----------



## F350plowing

looks good sure wish it was snowing where i am


----------



## thesnowman269

Do you just put snow in the back for ballast??


----------



## 91AK250

no i have no ballest right now, since the truck is loaded with trash for the dump and we put a tarp over it to keep the ravens out. once we go to the dump and unload it i'll load my ballest up last year i used 700lbs of sand.


----------



## groundbreakers

91AK250;880078 said:


> no i have no ballest right now, since the truck is loaded with trash for the dump and we put a tarp over it to keep the ravens out. once we go to the dump and unload it i'll load my ballest up last year i used 700lbs of sand.


what did you replace the mini rotator bar with ??


----------



## erkoehler

What's gas cost up there?


----------



## AGM Inc.

sucks the truck aint running. cant wait till snow statrs fallin like that around here


----------



## 91AK250

i put some LED beacons up there...i think i'll throw the rotator back up there along with them later.

reg/87 is right at $3.30/gal

trucks running fine now, i just need to get some snow tires on it..these mud tires suck lol


----------



## wirenut

wow i used to plow with monster mudders.... never had a problem that wasnt self induced..:laughing:


----------



## 91AK250

they are calling for some more snow this week we'll see what happends though. its been kinda chilly(high in the teens) and we have been getting ALOT of ice fog making the trees look amazing i'm going to have to get a few pics of that.


EDIT: heres the latest

Statement as of 4:00 PM AKST on December 13, 2009



... Snow to return to southcentral... 

After a prolonged period of high pressure with areas of low 
elevation ice fog... a more unsetttled... snowy weather pattern is
about to return to southcentral. The cause for the snow will be a
weak low pressure forming Monday over the eastern Kenai Peninsula or
western Prince William Sound and remaining nearly stationary for a
few days.

Snow will develop through Sunday night and into Monday... but will be
fairly light at first. However... snowfall is expected to gradually
intensify late Monday as the upper level low diving down out of the
Arctic begins to enhance the temperature gradient over the area. 
With very little changing through Tuesday night... expect the snow to
continue. There is a chance the snow could even continue into
Wednesday night or Thursday especially in the Prince William Sound
area. Although it is too early to give out exact snowfall
totals... the heavier amounts will be from the eastern Kenai east
toward Valdez. The Anchorage bowl... Matanuska Valley... southeast
Susitna Valley... and Copper River basin stand to get at least 
several inches as well. 

Keep in touch with the latest National Weather Service forecasts for
snowfall amounts over the next several days.


----------



## thesnowman269

how do you like having those box ends on your plow? Any drawbacks? I've been thinking of making some


----------



## 91AK250

none, i love them. the place i work builds them exactly like i have and we sell dozens of them each year. i cant think of any drawback..it still throws fine and makes cleaning piles up much easier.

the snow kinda passed us, i'm pissed about that we're only getting like 3-4" whicb isnt even worth messing with. over by akboss they ae getting pounded with snow!


----------



## Alaska Boss

91AK250;906753 said:


> none, i love them. the place i work builds them exactly like i have and we sell dozens of them each year. i cant think of any drawback..it still throws fine and makes cleaning piles up much easier.
> 
> the snow kinda passed us, i'm pissed about that we're only getting like 3-4" whicb isnt even worth messing with. over by akboss they ae getting pounded with snow!


Well, we got maybe 3-5" today,.. & calling for 15" in the next 24 hours,... but it usually doesn't happen like that,.... but even if we get half of that,... payup,... I'll try & wing some over onto your roads.... :waving:


----------



## 91AK250

i wish! i was really looking forword to it damnit..there will be more storms though i'm sure. have fun with yous hope it makes you alot of $$


----------



## 91AK250

well it ended up snowing all week giving me aound a foot and 1/2...i didnt get alot of pics of plowing since i was so busy this week..but heres what i got!

at work


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## 91AK250

new camera also if you cant tell...


----------



## mike psd

nice looking pics camera does a great job


----------



## Stik208

Do you do plowing for people now that you have the full time gig or do you just do your own? I gave up my places 2 years ago, and don't miss it. Working for someone is far better only problem is a little less money.


----------



## 91AK250

its allways just been a hobby for me. the reason we have the plow is just to do our own driveway. as of now i do 7 drives, all family except for 3 which are just people next door to family and asked me to do it for them.

yeah i love the new camera!


----------



## 91AK250

since it hasnt snowed i thought i'd update this with a few pics from a short road trip i took this weekend showing family around. we headed out to portage glacier and on the way back stopped at girdwood alaska and took the tram to the top of the moutain. it was alot of fun and the excursion is the perfect road triper!


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## 91AK250




----------



## 91AK250

to end...my fav pic lol


----------



## 91AK250

heres some more pics and 2 vids fom the last tip..we went up to hatchers pass, then headed over to biglake and drove out on the ice road. we had a family memeber with us from IL and she was SO freaked out by driving on the ice it was awsome.

the ice road vid





heading up to hatchers pass





on with the pics! this was on the highway headed out of town.









heading for hatchers pass









the road gets alittle narrower and twisty


----------



## 91AK250

the first pull off









going up


----------



## 91AK250

at the top


















heading back down









.


----------



## 91AK250

out on biglake, on the ice road.


----------



## 91AK250

i could not help myself with the pics, sorry. i had so many great shots it was hard to narrow down what to post so i know theres alot. we have a few vids too i'll work on getting up


----------



## thesnowman269

That must have been creepy driving on that ice


----------



## 91AK250

not at all..i've done it all my life so it doesnt bother me at all. the ice was atleast 4-5ft thick..there was a tanker truck out there too i could not get her to understand it was perfectly fine lol


----------



## 91AK250

finally got alittle more snow...6-7" or so last night and today. i didnt get alot of pics but i was able to get a short crappy vid lol i'll get that up later.


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## Dan85

Great Shots! Definitely some beautiful country up there! 

The truck looks fantastic too!

- Dan


----------



## 91AK250

thank you sir!

heres the vid, started like half way through and ended early but its somthing.


----------



## Santry426

Gotta get a blade on that excursion !


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

91AK250;950801 said:


> not at all..i've done it all my life so it doesnt bother me at all. the ice was atleast 4-5ft thick..there was a tanker truck out there too i could not get her to understand it was perfectly fine lol


haha we drive fulllsize trucks on 13 inches of ice lol


----------



## 91AK250

Santry426;990371 said:


> Gotta get a blade on that excursion !


i've thought about putting a wireing/mouting kit on it..but theres really no need at all. i plow as a hobby and do like 7 drives and my road. the f-250 does the job very well and thats why i have it around in the first place lol

they are calling for alittle more but not really enough to mess with like 3" all together...


----------



## L.I.Mike

Nice pictures and very nice area. I like the Excursion.


----------



## 91AK250

thank you sir, i like it too lol

we got anothe 4-5" so far and its still coming down..we'll see what the morning brings. more pics/vids hopfully tomarrow.


----------



## 91AK250

at about 5:30pm tonight


----------



## 91AK250

somehow i did this today cleaning up the 5-6" we got last night.


----------



## Milwaukee

Nice F250 and lot snow. I am jealous of that snow. 


What psi you run in rear tires? Have you try 30-40 psi? It will improve traction.

Is that front passenger's tire crook like this \ is leaf spring broke or worn out?


----------



## 91AK250

the right spring is alot weaker then the left..but both are wornout..she its like / \ currently lol should be getting that fixed after the plowing season.

honestly i dont think any of those tires have over 25psi in them. they all have a slow leak(the current wheel/tires suck and will be changed) so i air them up to 55psi and about 2 months later they are at 10lbs..but for plowing the low psi helps because the tires arent great so snow/ice.


----------



## Milwaukee

91AK250;992960 said:


> the right spring is alot weaker then the left..but both are wornout..she its like / \ currently lol should be getting that fixed after the plowing season.
> 
> honestly i dont think any of those tires have over 25psi in them. they all have a slow leak(the current wheel/tires suck and will be changed) so i air them up to 55psi and about 2 months later they are at 10lbs..but for plowing the low psi helps because the tires arent great so snow/ice.


I try low psi on rear tires on F250 to 40 psi but mpg drop about 1-2.

What happened to stud tires you got last year?


----------



## 91AK250

the studded BFGs went on my excursion this year as i didnt feel like buying a new set...because i was broke! haha but next year they will be back on the f-250 and a new set of coopers will be on the excursion.

as little as the truck gets used the MPG doesnt matter. last tank(s) all plowing i got like 3.4MPG 75 miles on 22 gals of gas..now thats bad!


----------



## Milwaukee

OH CRAP

3.4 mpg WOW It must be something is wrong. is your exhaust pipe BLACK soot if you put finger on it? 

For me it was like 6.54 mpg out 351W in F250 that wasn't my truck it company truck but it very terrible gas than my F250.


I let you know tomorrow or next day when I plow snow. Hopeful it 7-8 mpg.


----------



## 91AK250

lol no nothing wrong, just passed emissions with flying colors. running great actualy. but all the idle time and plowing there is no real road/driving time so theres no miles to rack up. i plow within 15 mile area and in the winter i dont use the pickup for anything else.


----------



## thesnowman269

91AK250;992950 said:


> somehow i did this today cleaning up the 5-6" we got last night.


Funny cause in another thread you said you had not gotten stuck in the last four years, you jinxed yourself! lol


----------



## cpsnowremoval

91AK250;990229 said:


> finally got alittle more snow...6-7" or so last night and today. i didnt get alot of pics but i was able to get a short crappy vid lol i'll get that up later.


man that first picture looks like u have some bad ball joints 
but still nice truck


----------



## GMCHD plower

91AK250;992950 said:


> somehow i did this today cleaning up the 5-6" we got last night.


I'm sure you already know this but it looks like you forgot. (if you put the plow down your less likely to get hung up) i.e. what you did.


----------



## 91AK250

what happend there was i ran into a huge pile with the plow in float mode. then i hit it the plow went up over the pile and the truck went right into it..thus getting me stuck. 

yeah the frontend is alittle worn out, will be fixing it this summer. those TTBs are natorious for that.

pretty pissed that i said that 4 year thing and the next day almost i get stuck..thats life i suppose haha


----------



## thesnowman269

**** happens weve all been stuck like that before, trying to push piles back, well atleast once


----------



## 91AK250

yeah lol it happends i guess. i have a vid uploading right now of before i got stuck and right as i did lol post it in a min once its done.


----------



## 91AK250

heres the vid


----------



## 91AK250

i missed a event, but here was the last one...8" at my house and 14"+ at my gandmas i picked up a few drives and i'm running out of room! i thought i pushed back far enough when i started this season but i ovbiously had not as if we get much more its going to be interesting.

my driveway when i got home from work.


----------



## 91AK250

my piles, theres more but i didnt take pics


----------



## 91AK250

a drive i do, one of my worst..very steap and normaly pretty slick.









at my grandmas


----------



## 91AK250

the small piles at my grandmas, i'll have to get more pics of her road and such..its bad down to about 1 1/2 lane the birms are getting so big.









and a vid from my diveway


----------



## Alaska Boss

Nice pictures Russ,... I only got 2" - 3" out of this last storm at my place, but just a few miles south of me got more than 3 feet again. And both the Seward & Richardson Hwy's were closed from avalanches,... I heard of a friend who was trapped in Moose Pass overnight, with an avalanche on both sides of him. Valdez was isolated from the rest of the world for more than 2 days,... no one could drive in or out,.. no planes could fly in, etc. High winds have kept me pretty busy tho,... everyone around here with a field close by had the driveways drifted shut,... even DOT gave up the first night trying to keep Thompson Pass open,... avalanches were coming down faster than they could deal with them. Winter is definitely still trying to kick some butt around here before it relents,... but ya just have to keep fighting back til you win,... :waving:


----------



## 91AK250

oh i plan to! yeah it was really weird we normaly never get wind with snow here in town and we had drifting..has to be the first time in along time i've ever seen that...atleast in my short lifetime.

i heard of the one that swapt up a car somewhere around bird creek but did not hear of the others..i'm sure there was more then a few with that storm.

i think we'll still see some winter for a bit, but then again who knows...mother nature is a crazy ol' lady haha

stay safe dave!


----------



## Mark13

91AK250;950801 said:


> not at all..i've done it all my life so it doesnt bother me at all. the ice was atleast 4-5ft thick..there was a tanker truck out there too i could not get her to understand it was perfectly fine lol


Where is she from in IL that she's not used to seeing things driving around on the ice?


----------



## 91AK250

chicago, i've never been there so i dont know if its done much down there or not...but she was frrreaking out and i did not understand it lol


----------



## Mark13

91AK250;1026202 said:


> chicago, i've never been there so i dont know if its done much down there or not...but she was frrreaking out and i did not understand it lol


I'm about 65 miles nw of the city, right on the IL/WI border. And we drive on the ice here, no semi's or anything but pickups and stuff and tons of atvs and utv's.


----------



## 91AK250

today we went about 30 miles south to the ski resort and hit a snow storm on the way. it was fun we had lunch and stoped at a few shops. the slush was so bad on the way back to town the wheels got caked it through the balance off and i could only do about 55...shes in the garage melting now lol

i thought i'd grab some pics in girdwood, ak of how much snow is still left and coming down apparently..so enjoy!


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## 91AK250

look at that little sub! hehe


----------



## 91AK250

i think i need a bus now


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## 91AK250

and i look outside and this is what i see, wtf it was in the 50s the last few weeks! ofcourse mothernature has to mess w/ya. glad i didnt take off the plow yet!


----------



## 91AK250

will this crap stop yet 










6-10" today ugh


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ Lucky! Send it down here with a major cold front. Beautiful pictures by the way! Love the picture with the Excursion next to the Suburban!


----------



## F350plowing

you lucky sob lol


----------

